# Quick-glo metal polish



## david cannon (Oct 25, 2006)

Ive had trouble finding Quick-glo. I heard the factory was hit by Katrina . I also ran across a web site saying it was soon to be reproduced . Does anyone have a lead where I might buy some ?     Thanks


----------



## Gordon (Oct 25, 2006)

*quick glo*

There was a lengthy discussion about this on the Schwinn forum and it was decided that Chromax is basically the same thing.


----------



## david cannon (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks Gordon....ill see if I can find some Chromax locally .


----------

